# Smoking goat.



## ismokeforfun (Jan 27, 2013)

Is there anybody out there that has smoked goat. I want to smoke a leg and looking for some tips


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have personally never smoked a goat, but I have an employee from the Dominican Republic who does this frequently.

I'll talk to him and see what he has to say.

Bill


----------



## linguica (Jan 27, 2013)

I have eaten goat only once ( i hope it was goat, there was a language barrier) and feel that it is a slightly gamey, very lean meat.


----------



## pellet (Jan 27, 2013)

Ive never had goat smoked but I have had goat burger and goat baloney. It was all good as far as the meat goes.


----------



## roller (Jan 28, 2013)

Do it just like you would venison.


----------



## dls1 (Jan 28, 2013)

I've smoked cabrito, kid, or baby goat meat before, but never from start to finish. With a fat content less than that of a skinless chicken breast, the meat is so lean that it needs to be cooked in a moist heat to keep from drying out.

Typically, I'll cut a shoulder into 1"-2" cubes then smoke the cubes in a low heat for 1 hour. I then transfer the cubes to a Dutch oven with other ingredients, including liquid, and make braises, stews, etc. The smoke flavor is pronounced, and the meat is very moist and tender.

I've also had cabrito al pastor in Mexico many times, primarily in the North, where the whole butchered goat is stretched out and tied on metal racks and cooked over mesquite logs. One of the cooks constantly mops it as it cooks. Some of the best street food in the world. For a homemade version of this check out the entertaining video form Chucheman in Tijuana. It's in Spanish but easily understood.

http://blogs.ocweekly.com/stickaforkinit/2012/04/chucheman_hernandez_tijuana.php?page=2


----------



## ismokeforfun (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the input. I thinki am going to do a marinate and then cook it real slow 225. I'm thinking at the end wrapping it with foil for the last hour or two. I live in nh and it has been in the single digit so it will be something to do when it warms up. I will post pics when I do.


----------



## wes w (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd like to see how it turns out. I've been thinking of smoking a rear  quarter.   We have several goat farmer in the area but they won't sell them for food.   Something about them having names.....  I've attempted to talk to some of the Mexican folk in the area and they say it is really good.


----------



## linguica (Feb 1, 2013)

Wes W said:


> I'd like to see how it turns out. I've been thinking of smoking a rear  quarter.   We have several goat farmer in the area but they won't sell them for food.   Something about them having names.....  I've attempted to talk to some of the Mexican folk in the area and they say it is really good.


It's kind of an unspoken rule on a farm. When an animal is given a name it is promoted from livestock to pet. I have two ducks and a dog with a name, only the chickens really have to worry what's on the menu for dinner.


----------



## roller (Feb 2, 2013)

I don`t name anything....its all under the gun...lol


----------



## biggronn (Feb 2, 2013)

I've only had goat a few times. It was cooked over a pit of some kind of orchard wood. It's been 30 years. Then they put it inside some kind of liquid. I didn't think I'd like it but I was surprised. It was great. I was living in central Calif. After partying all night Sat night, My buddies and I would go to this Mexican bar. All hung over, We'd eat goat meat and manudo. Washed down Bud. Greatest hangover cure I know of. Couldn't handle the tripe though. Just eat the soup it was in. I miss those days.


----------



## linguica (Feb 2, 2013)

biggronn said:


> I've only had goat a few times. It was cooked over a pit of some kind of orchard wood. It's been 30 years. Then they put it inside some kind of liquid. I didn't think I'd like it but I was surprised. It was great. I was living in central Calif. After partying all night Sat night, My buddies and I would go to this Mexican bar. All hung over, We'd eat goat meat and manudo. Washed down Bud. Greatest hangover cure I know of. Couldn't handle the tripe though. Just eat the soup it was in. I miss those days.


The lady next door to me makes menudo  soup every New Years day. The smell is indescribable  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   and the taste will raise the dead. An left over soup, the husband will run his old gardening truck on.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     For myself, I'll stick to the old French remedy, a shot of hot sauce with a raw egg in it.


----------



## biggronn (Feb 2, 2013)

Linguica,

Never said it was good (manudo)    just said it was a great hangover cure. lol The goat meat had plenty of cayenne in it as did the manudo....but it sure straightened you out....LOL


----------



## johport (Feb 3, 2013)

Goat meat is not good one for me, too veiny and rigid.. I was not smoking it but made bbq one time, that was awful to be honest :D

http://greenavis.com/


----------



## moikel (Feb 3, 2013)

I have put a few goat dishes out there on the forum.Without repeating everything I think its about how big/old the goat is & how its cooked.If you are going to roast/smoke it you better have young tender goat & baste the day lights out of it & watch it like a hawk.It braises really well & makes a great curry.I think overall its better as a wet dish.However the skilled cooks on this forum have done some great stuff foiling it then pulling it.

I do like a really hot curry with flat bread ,rice & chutney when I have a hangover, curry goat West Indian style in particular.


----------



## wes w (Feb 3, 2013)

Not sure who posted it, but I read 50 to 75lb.  and not over a year old.  

I've heard its really good.   You don't know till you try it.  :-)


----------



## thatcho (Apr 3, 2014)

Plan on doing one end of summer what should i mop with? Plan on rubbing it down with evoo,garlic, onion,cbp. Any help will be appreciated.


----------

